# Just brought home my first lathe



## moparkid (Feb 9, 2014)

I picked up my first lathe yesterday.  I have been looking for a while.  I can not find a lot of info on this one so any info would be great.  I would also like to find a manual for it if any one knows were I could find one.  The label on the end says SWING OF LATHE 9, LENGTH OF BED 4, CATALOG No 409AN.  the serial number on the bed is 82377  Thanks ahead of time for any info about this lathe.


----------



## msilhunter1 (Feb 9, 2014)

congrats nice lathe


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 9, 2014)

Congratulations,
That looks like a good lathe with a nice cabinet as well.  Did you get much tooling with it?
Michael


----------



## moparkid (Feb 9, 2014)

I got a four jaw, three jaw, face plate, steady rest, dead center for the tail stock, and one tool holder for the rocker tool post.


----------



## radial1951 (Feb 12, 2014)

moparkid said:


> I picked up my first lathe yesterday.  I have been looking for a while.  I can not find a lot of info on this one so any info would be great.  I would also like to find a manual for it if any one knows were I could find one.  The label on the end says SWING OF LATHE 9, LENGTH OF BED 4, CATALOG No 409AN.  the serial number on the bed is 82377  Thanks ahead of time for any* info about this lathe*.



Hi *moparkid*

Looks like a nice lathe. You will find lots of South Bend info at http://www.wswells.com including a *Serial Number list*.

Also have a look at http://www.armurerieduroi.com/pages/lathe_index.html  for a HUGE amount of information for SBL.

Regards, RossG
radial1951
____________


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice buy


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice lathe I ran one years ago. Go to http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1617&tab=3


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 12, 2014)

There are numerous manuals, catalogs, etc. in the Downloads.

Robert D.


----------



## moparkid (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the info.  I do not have access to the downloads yet.  If any one has any info on the catalog number for this particular lathe that would be great.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2014)

Mopar,

I'm sorry.  I was going to get a parts manual file and send it to you but I just checked the SB Lathe folder and most of the SB folder and so far haven't found it/one.  I have another 940 unknown files to sort at an average time of 5 to 15 minutes per file so it may be a while.  However, I did stumble across a 1930 catalog (with some 1931 revised pages) on the "new" 9" lathe.  I'm not really up on South Bend lathes but I think that you have a 9A.  And the photos in the catalog, or some of them, look like yours.  Unlike most catalogs, it has some useful sectioned drawings of parts of the machine.  

Anyway, if you will PM me your email address, I will send it to you.  File size is a bit over 5 MB.

Robert D.


----------



## Duey C (Feb 14, 2014)

That is one drop dead gorgeous lathe!


----------



## stonehands (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like a Heavy 9, single tumbler gearbox, Hvy 10 style apron ect. I shipped parts to a guy from Maine who bought 9N parts for his that were wrong. Found him an early Hvy 10 gear cover and some other small parts. You may want to do your homework on that one before you buy spares or parts. Looks like a great machine. BTW what is the spindle size?  --David


----------



## moparkid (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments.
David the spindle size is 1-1/2-8 with the small through hole.  I do believe its a heavy 9 I just cant find much info on them to confirm that.


----------

